# AirPort Express : routeur ou non ?



## Tim Burton (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai que l'on me dise si l'on est obligé de mettre sa Freebox en mode "routeur" pour installer un AirPort Express dans son réseau ? En effet je préférerai que cela ne soit pas nécessaire.

Merci à vous.


----------



## Mac in black (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui, mais par contre tu peux utiliser ton airport en routeur si tu préfères ...
Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne souhaites pas mettre ta freebox en routeur ?


----------



## Tim Burton (15 Janvier 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> Oui, mais par contre tu peux utiliser ton airport en routeur si tu préfères ...
> Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne souhaites pas mettre ta freebox en routeur ?



Bah en fait, je n'ai jamais vraiment su à quoi servait un routeur.

Sans routeur, je vais pouvoir faire marcher un iMac à l'étage et le MacBook au rez-de-chaussée, non ?

Merci


----------



## Mac in black (16 Janvier 2010)

Si tu n'as pas de routeur, un seul mac pourra se connecter en même temps à internet !!
Tu verras la configuration du mode routeur de la freebox ou de l'airport est très facile !! 
Si tu as des problèmes n'hésite pas à poser tes questions sur ce post !


----------



## Tim Burton (16 Janvier 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de routeur, un seul mac pourra se connecter en même temps à internet !!
> Tu verras la configuration du mode routeur de la freebox ou de l'airport est très facile !!
> Si tu as des problèmes n'hésite pas à poser tes questions sur ce post !



Tout d'abord merci à toi de prendre du temps pour m'expliquer.

***(_Je parle de l'*Airport Extrem*, et non de l'Express, je me suis trompé dans le Titre et dans mon 1er Post, désolé pour cette erreur_)

Pour ce qui est de la connexion j'aurais pensé qu'il aurait pu y avoir une connexion internet :
- *iMac 27* (_futur achat dans les deux mois qui arrive_) en connexion _Ethernet_ à l'étage (_à la place de la *PS3* actuelle_).
- *MacBook* au rez-de-chaussée en_ Wifi_.
-* AirPort Extrem* relier à un *HDD* et par _Ethernet _à l'*iMac 27*. Et l'*AirPort Extrem* en _Wifi_ pour le *MacBook* du bas.

(_J'espère que j'ai réussi à faire clair_) 

Et j'aurais cru qu'avec cette installation mes deux ordinateurs auraient pu navigué simultanément sur le Web. Et sur "*elumA*" !!! parce que je sais que la configuration entre *elumA* et le routeur est difficile c'est ce que j'avais fait avant et impossible d'avoir un débit convenable avec l'ancien ordinateur du haut (_Down : environ 0,3_) contre un débit de plus de _300_ aujourd'hui avec le *MacBook* (_voir 500 deux ou trois fois par jour_).

Voilà pourquoi je pensais mettre un en Ethernet et un en Wifi en réalité. :hein:


----------



## Mac in black (16 Janvier 2010)

Aucune hésitation à avoir il te faut configuerer l'Airport en routeur via l'utilitaire airport, tu verras tout est automatique !
Ton schéma me semble correct pour ton utilisation.
N'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions !


----------



## Tim Burton (27 Mars 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> N'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions !



Bonjour,

Je reviens pour les questions.

Je l'ai reçu il y a quelques mois maintenant, mais hier lorsque j'ai voulu installer *aMule* sur le *HDD Externe* qui est branché à l'*AirPort Extreme*, j'ai eu la _Diode_ de l'*AirPort* qui _s'est allumé en Orange_, et clignote.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi...?

Merci pour l'aide


Ben on va profiter que tu ne comprenne pas pour déménager ce fil dans le forum où tu aurais du l'ouvrir dès le départ !


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite acheter une Airport Express couplé à ma Freebox qui est mode routeur et module Wifi désactivé : 

Donc je connecte ma Freebox et Airport Express avec un cable Ethernet et dans la configuration "Utilitaire Airport" je choisi mode "pont" pour l'Airport Express ?

Dans cette configuration je pourrais connecter plusieurs appareils Wifi sur la borne ?

Merci !


----------



## Anderssonpaul (5 Mai 2010)

La portée de l'extrême est pas terrible .


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Mai 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je souhaite acheter une Airport Express couplé à ma Freebox qui est mode routeur et module Wifi désactivé :
> 
> ...



Un petit UP

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

